# A couple of new drawings



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey guys, I got busy last night and this morning.
Here's last night.








And here's this morning drawing by shading only. Dang, this is fun stuff!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

These are great. I don't think I can do as well. I usually show humans in my paintings facing into the painting so I don't have to paint their faces. :biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I see major improvements from 2 weeks ago when I started. Practicing is paying off. If you saw my first attempts. Ewww!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I totally agree with you. There is no substitute for lots of practice and it's something we obviously both love to do.:vs_karate:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

The "shadowing only" picture is awesome! Keep it up, you are doing great!


----------



## Lashdown91 (Jun 9, 2015)

It's wonderful seeing your progress. keep it up!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks. I think I'll try my dog next.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Look at you go. The portrait done only in shade work is infinitely better than the first one in my opinion. Very nice..you are really getting the hang of this.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks Chanda.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Love the "face"!!


----------

